# Porter Cable base plate to Craftsman Router



## seawolf21 (Jan 19, 2007)

Does anyone know how to adapt a PC base plate to a Craftsman Router?
Gary


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi GARY

I do it all the time,the easy way is to take off both plates off and use a 1 3/16 " guide, stack both plates as one, put the guide in both turn the plates so the PC is on the bottom and you can see a clear shot for the 3 OR 4 holes,,put some masking tape on to hold both plates as one drop it on the drill press and drill the 3 OR 4 new holes out,remove the tape and counter sink the holes in the bottom side of the plate........

It's best to do both plates at the same time that you can use one or the other easy...
=========





seawolf21 said:


> Does anyone know how to adapt a PC base plate to a Craftsman Router?
> Gary


----------



## seawolf21 (Jan 19, 2007)

Bob thanks for the tip. I'll try that.
Gary


----------

